# MMCX VS 2 PIN Which is better and why??



## Drtonyt

Hey everyone,
  
 I have searched and searched and can't find any quality information on which of these is better?? There was one thread where one person replied saying they had only used the 2 pin and thats it??
  
 So my question is.. In your opinion, which is better and why???
  
 I am getting my miracles reshelled and they currently have MMCX connections and I wondered if I should change them? 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Francis Chan

Can anyone shed any light on this topic?
 Is there any SQ difference or just a matter of preference for IEM manufacturers?
 Thanks.


----------



## Raketen

francis chan said:


> Can anyone shed any light on this topic?
> Is there any SQ difference or just a matter of preference for IEM manufacturers?
> Thanks.




I don't believe sound quality should differ much all things being equal- though one downside of 2-pin is that it is possible to reverse phase by plugging one side in upside-down- this isn't a problem with MMCX because it only inserts one way. MMCX seems to be more popular of the two, but a little more prone to failure and wear due to the way the cable can rotate freely inside the socket and the way it 'snaps' in and out when installing the cable. 2-pin has its own issues though, pins can break off inside the sockets (which can also get a little loose) sometimes and since it doesn't allow the iem to rotate freely it's easier to unintentionally put stress on the connection (for instance when stowing the IEM in its case (recessed sockets a good feature to reduce this)). MMCX also seems to be preferred removable cable for 'cable down' IEMs, probably due to aforementioned 'snap-in' which prevents the cable weight and strain from pulling it out easily.

Personally prefer designs like Sony's EX series connectors which have a collar that screws down onto the IEM to secure the connection, or SMMCX like Q-Jays have, which is just a threaded MMCX connection but seems a lot more secure.


----------



## Andreeww

I guess mmcx would be inferior in SQ since the connection parts are moving. I could be totally wrong though. Can somebody else shed some light?


----------



## PureHardRock

Andreeww said:


> I guess mmcx would be inferior in SQ since the connection parts are moving. I could be totally wrong though. Can somebody else shed some light?


As long as you insert it properly, SQ will not be affected.


----------

